

An Animated Guide to Paredit (2014) - brudgers
http://danmidwood.com/content/2014/11/21/animated-paredit.html

======
dyadic
A nice thing to see my post up here again, here's a link to the comments on
the last submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8662449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8662449)

